# Metal pipe with very thick walls?



## transatlantic (23 Mar 2022)

I'm trying to find something quite specific!

In need ome metal tubing/piping that has an ID of 19mm (can be slightly bigger but no smaller) and then some very thick walls of at least 5mm so they can be threaded.

I've been to my local supplier and looked online, but can't find anything suitable 

Basically, I want to make a boring bar holder like below. The hole needs to be 19mm to accept my range of 19mm tools. I've also thought about using a 19mm bushing inside some bigger pipe, but getting something to match is equally hard to find.

Any ideas?


----------



## clogs (23 Mar 2022)

steam barrel it was called in days of old......
Not sure if major plumbing supplies will still stock it.....
these def used to stock it, varying sizes...
http://www.booles.co.uk.......they are based in Stockport , Chesh....(nice to deal with, very knowledgeable people on the phone /counter))
If u dont want to much go to an Hydraulics firm...often the Hyd/cylinders use extra thick walls.....
If u lived here u can get it from normal stock......
good luck....


----------



## Bingy man (23 Mar 2022)

transatlantic said:


> I'm trying to find something quite specific!
> 
> In need ome metal tubing/piping that has an ID of 19mm (can be slightly bigger but no smaller) and then some very thick walls of at least 5mm so they can be threaded.
> 
> ...


Hi there , I feel your pain as not many manufacturers give internal and external diameter as well as wall thickness. But try this company- it’s the closest to your dimensions but would need drilling out to 19 mm ..sorry not good with sending links ..


----------



## Sideways (23 Mar 2022)

There must be a reason why not to start with bar, drill then use your boring bars to open a socket end out to 19mm ID on your metal lathe ?
That would be stiffer and you can bore the ID to a snug fit.


----------



## transatlantic (23 Mar 2022)

Ah, so I've probably caused some confusion! .. this is for woodturning. I don't own a metal lathe. The reason I posted it in the metal working category is it's more metal related than wood related.


----------



## Stigmorgan (23 Mar 2022)

Have you considered getting someone with a metal lathe to make what you want from solid bar?


----------



## TFrench (23 Mar 2022)

Looking for pipe won't work - unless it's seamless tube, pipe has a weld down the length of it which interferes with fitting anything inside it. As stigmorgan says, get someone to knock up exactly what you want on a metal lathe. It'll be a much better job if it's a good fit. There's plenty of us with lathes that can do it.


----------



## bourbon (23 Mar 2022)

Robert Sorby Sovereign Handle - Turners Retreat (turners-retreat.co.uk) 
like this type of thing? If you need someone to turn it, I would expect the cost to be more than that price


----------



## niall Y (23 Mar 2022)

Hi there Transatlantic
Below is a link to a firm that I bought a length of pipe from. In my case I needed an internal I/D of 6mm. I had to use a reamer to clean up the inside so I could insert a shaft of 6.7mm. Similar to yourself, this is for drilling out on a wood lathe.
They have various lengths of pipe with an I/D of 19mm. the thickest wall size being 3mm. Hope this helps, Niall











Stainless Steel Round Tube Pipe Many sizes and lengths Metal Bar Rod Strip | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Stainless Steel Round Tube Pipe Many sizes and lengths Metal Bar Rod Strip at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## sploo (23 Mar 2022)

Buy some 30mm mild steel rod, put it in a chuck on your woodworking lathe, and drill it out (in stages) to 19mm diameter using a drill chuck in the tailstock. Slow rpm, high pressure, plenty of cutting fluid or oil.

Won't be super accurate (finishing with a reamer would be better than a drill bit, but a 19mm reamer might be quite expensive).


----------



## transatlantic (24 Mar 2022)

bourbon said:


> Robert Sorby Sovereign Handle - Turners Retreat (turners-retreat.co.uk)
> like this type of thing? If you need someone to turn it, I would expect the cost to be more than that price



Yes, if I was going to buy new, I would be something like that or this :








Hope Heavy Duty Grub Screw Handle


Heavy duty handle that takes 19mm or 3/4" dia tools. Ideal for 19mm heavy duty hollowing tool and 19mm swan neck. Has 3 x brass tipped grub screws…




hopewoodturning.co.uk





But I wanted to try with a pipe as it would work better for what I plan on using it for.


----------



## transatlantic (24 Mar 2022)

sploo said:


> Buy some 30mm mild steel rod, put it in a chuck on your woodworking lathe, and drill it out (in stages) to 19mm diameter using a drill chuck in the tailstock. Slow rpm, high pressure, plenty of cutting fluid or oil.
> 
> Won't be super accurate (finishing with a reamer would be better than a drill bit, but a 19mm reamer might be quite expensive).



Not sure I would want to attempt that. I'd have to buy all the drill bits that are long enough too.


----------



## JBaz (24 Mar 2022)

Transatlantic

I couldn't get my head around what you are trying to achieve here, but then I saw the Advanced lathe Tools "double-barrelled" boring bar Boring Bars | Advanced Lathe Tools by Steve Sinner

Is this what you are wanting to make?


----------



## transatlantic (24 Mar 2022)

JBaz said:


> Transatlantic
> 
> I couldn't get my head around what you are trying to achieve here, but then I saw the Advanced lathe Tools "double-barrelled" boring bar Boring Bars | Advanced Lathe Tools by Steve Sinner
> 
> Is this what you are wanting to make?



Yes, that is the image i posted above.

In use, they look like this :






The bar itself will be chunky 25mm bar stock, with a 19mm hole in the end that can then accept 19mm tools like below


----------



## sploo (24 Mar 2022)

transatlantic said:


> Not sure I would want to attempt that. I'd have to buy all the drill bits that are long enough too.


Seeing the later posts; so you'd need quite a deep "hole". Yea, that would be hard to drill or ream without specialist tools.


----------



## AES (24 Mar 2022)

I'm not sure if this will help your internet searches or not, but I was taught that such a "pipe" with such a thick wall is not called a "pipe" at all, it's called a hollow bar.

I haven't looked recently, but my local steel stock holder lists a large range of standard sizes hollow steel bar with differing ODs and IDs (from which you can work out a suitable wall thickness for what you need). Yup, I appreciate that I'm not based in UK, but I guess - only GUESS mind! - that such basic "trade terminology" is much the same pretty much everywhere (with due allowance for language translation inconsistencies of course, and allowing for metric/Imperial too)!

HTH


----------



## Daniel2 (24 Mar 2022)

AES said:


> I'm not sure if this will help your internet searches or not, but I was taught that such a "pipe" with such a thick wall is not called a "pipe" at all, it's called a hollow bar.
> 
> I haven't looked recently, but my local steel stock holder lists a large range of standard sizes hollow steel bar with differing ODs and IDs (from which you can work out a suitable wall thickness for what you need). Yup, I appreciate that I'm not based in UK, but I guess - only GUESS mind! - that such basic "trade terminology" is much the same pretty much everywhere (with due allowance for language translation inconsistencies of course, and allowing for metric/Imperial too)!
> 
> HTH



You are quite correct.


----------



## transatlantic (25 Mar 2022)

AES said:


> I'm not sure if this will help your internet searches or not, but I was taught that such a "pipe" with such a thick wall is not called a "pipe" at all, it's called a hollow bar.
> 
> I haven't looked recently, but my local steel stock holder lists a large range of standard sizes hollow steel bar with differing ODs and IDs (from which you can work out a suitable wall thickness for what you need). Yup, I appreciate that I'm not based in UK, but I guess - only GUESS mind! - that such basic "trade terminology" is much the same pretty much everywhere (with due allowance for language translation inconsistencies of course, and allowing for metric/Imperial too)!
> 
> HTH



Thank you AES. Still not having much luck though. Lots of websites that will sell in bulk, but not the odd half meter


----------



## Phill05 (25 Mar 2022)

Does it have to be steel? I have some stock of 25.5mm O/d x 18.5mm I/d Aluminium tube I could open it up to 19mm depending how deep the boring bar need to go in, and I could thicken the end up to take 6mm grub screws.

Something like this:



Edit: How long is the tube required?


----------



## AES (25 Mar 2022)

transatlantic said:


> Thank you AES. Still not having much luck though. Lots of websites that will sell in bulk, but not the odd half meter




Yeah, I'm not so surprised at that "100 Metres, no problem. Half a metre? You must be joking!" The only thing I can suggest is if you have any blacksmiths, jobbing metal workers, etc, around. I've found (again locally, so not much help to you, sorry) a bloke locally who does all sorts of custom balustrades, frameworks, etc, etc, who, after the appropriate greasing of the "coffee pot" (not many tea pots here) that he was quite open to selling me the odd, what he considered to be "scrap off cuts."

That MAY help. Good luck.


----------



## niall Y (25 Mar 2022)

Try www.pipedreamfittings.com They sell a 1 inch BSP pipe in various lengths. This will allow you to make ( or have made ) a 1 inch O/D, 19mm I/D length of bushing, that can be brazed into the end of the pipe. You should then be able to drill through and tap to allow for fixing screws.


----------



## transatlantic (25 Mar 2022)

Phill05 said:


> Does it have to be steel? I have some stock of 25.5mm O/d x 18.5mm I/d Aluminium tube I could open it up to 19mm depending how deep the boring bar need to go in, and I could thicken the end up to take 6mm grub screws.
> 
> Something like this:
> View attachment 132398
> ...



I was thinking about 500mm long, and maybe the hole going to about half way? but I guess that would be very hard to do?


----------



## transatlantic (25 Mar 2022)

niall Y said:


> Try www.pipedreamfittings.com They sell a 1 inch BSP pipe in various lengths. This will allow you to make ( or have made ) a 1 inch O/D, 19mm I/D length of bushing, that can be brazed into the end of the pipe. You should then be able to drill through and tap to allow for fixing screws.



Ah, so they have some thick walled pipe (4mm) Heavy Wall Steel Pipe / Tube Lengths - Pipe Dream Fittings

But the trouble is then getting a bushing that fits and has a 19mm ID. 

You can download their specs :






Maybe a 1" (25.4mm) -> 3/4" (19.05mm) bushing might fit it?


----------



## niall Y (25 Mar 2022)

Hi Transatlantic,
It's quite a useful table that they have there .You can do what you are suggesting, but you have to be careful about sizes with BSP .I have done something similar to that when I made a drilling jig for some chair legs -photo attached, I was easily able to drill our the brass insert on my wood lathe You have to realise that you don't get much of a depth to the bushing Niall


transatlantic said:


> Ah, so they have some thick walled pipe (4mm) Heavy Wall Steel Pipe / Tube Lengths - Pipe Dream Fittings
> 
> But the trouble is then getting a bushing that fits and has a 19mm ID.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inspector (25 Mar 2022)

You can or get a hobby machinist or professional to make some similar to the Hosaluk Ferrules. Size them to match the stock hollow bar you can get and the tool you want to use. Epoxy or weld/silver braze them to the hollow bar and you're off to the races.

Pete

Note: LV doesn't sell them anymore but they are available from a number of US suppliers if you wanted some for a wood handled tool.


----------

